
Forbes names Microsoft’s Steve Ballmer worst CEO - mnazim
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/129479-forbes-names-microsofts-steve-ballmer-worst-ceo-in-america-for-all-the-wrong-reasons
======
kvb
What makes this article from May 2012 particularly relevant today? Also, the
title of this HN post conveniently drops an important part of the articles
actual title ("for all the wrong reasons").

------
lifeguard
What about Trey, the chairman who appointed this bad CEO?

------
joshuaellinger
Scott Gu for CEO...

------
DavidThi808
Prior to Build I would agree with Forbes. But after atending Build, I think
Ballmer may have Microsoft on the right track -
[http://blogs.windward.net/davidt/2013/06/30/this-is-not-
your...](http://blogs.windward.net/davidt/2013/06/30/this-is-not-your-fathers-
microsoft/)

